# FWIW (Canzano's "Important Announcement" On The Fan)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From Canzano's Blog...




> ...Now, I'm sticking with my 4-9 season prediction for Oregon State, and we'll talk about that more on 1080-AM "The Fan" today, I'm sure. By the way, tune into that station for an important announcement at 3 p.m.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the announcement is, I bet, that he's getting the show (big surprise there. KFXX hiring another clueless moron who has no business being on the radio).


I just vomited in my mouth.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe the big announcement is he's leaving town.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> I just vomited in my mouth.


Thanks for sharing that. Appreciate it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Appreciate it.


I wanna know how exactly he shared the vomit in his mouth with you, huh?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I wanna know how exactly he shared the vomit in his mouth with you, huh?


Vitrioloquist.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I swear if they give the lead job to that ****er I'll never listen to that station again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I wanna know how exactly he shared the vomit in his mouth with you, huh?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HispanicCausinPanic again.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if he is announced which I am sure it is 100% sure he will it will be one more reason not to listen to the radio station, a radio station which i rarely listen to anyways.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

It will not be Canzano. Smart money says the job will go to Isaac Ropp, who has been filling in for Furness on a regular basis.

-Pop


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Unlike the majority of you, I don't mind Canzano at all. It is not his job to be popular, rather to stir debate. 

I also like Ropp and he gets my vote, highly deserving of the postion given his track record.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Canzano won't be the new host. Was he even interested? I think it either goes to an out of towner or Ropp.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

talman said:


> I swear if they give the lead job to that ****er I'll never listen to that station again.


ALREADY THERE.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

It looks as though the host has already been announced, at least if you go by the info on 1080thefan.com's home page. They already have a page set up for "Primetime with Isaac and Big Suck"

So it's not Canzano.

-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Could it possibly be a trade? Or that we're signing Dermarr Johnson? Whatever it is, my money is on it being nothing major.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Can one listen to 1080 online?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Can one listen to 1080 online?


Did you check? Google is your friend


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

did it happen?


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Can one listen to 1080 online?


Here, but you have to sign up.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ropp got it...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Hap said:


> the announcement is, I bet, that he's getting the show (big surprise there. KFXX hiring another clueless moron who has no business being on the radio).


Maybe I'm the societal black sheep in this regard but c'mon! Why trash a guy when he obviously works hard and you have no nads to step up and make your own show. Podcasting is cheap and simple. Let's see you do better or anyone else do better. $100 says you can't,won't and the majority will still prefer Canzano..

BTW, Good or bad...Canzano won't make or break the station or more specifically this show, they have sucked for years.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> Why trash a guy when he obviously works hard ...


He does? What evidence do you have for that assertion? 

barfo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> He does? What evidence do you have for that assertion?
> 
> barfo


Exactly....IMO he jumps on the first bandwagon he can find about a particular issue and writes a story..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RoseCity said:


> Maybe I'm the societal black sheep in this regard but c'mon! Why trash a guy when he obviously works hard and you have no nads to step up and make your own show. Podcasting is cheap and simple. Let's see you do better or anyone else do better. $100 says you can't,won't and the majority will still prefer Canzano..


I tried to get schilly to go along with me and do a show.

but really, we have to "step up" and "make a show" of our own to be critical of him? Anyone else see the grand canyonesque hole in that criteria?

I guess since I can't run for president, I should not trash the president.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Hap said:


> I tried to get schilly to go along with me and do a show.
> 
> but really, we have to "step up" and "make a show" of our own to be critical of him? Anyone else see the grand canyonesque hole in that criteria?
> 
> I guess since I can't run for president, I should not trash the president.


I for one would love to see the two of you do a podcast. I actually have never heard Hap's voice, but it couldn't be worse than Canzano's. I have to admit, though I hate Canzero, I do like his blog and find it entertaining. Same with Hap. I may disagree with him on a lot of things, but I always find his posts entertaining. C'mon Hap, "step up" and "make a show". :cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

furball said:


> I for one would love to see the two of you do a podcast. I actually have never heard Hap's voice, but it couldn't be worse than Canzano's. I have to admit, though I hate Canzero, I do like his blog and find it entertaining. Same with Hap. I may disagree with him on a lot of things, but I always find his posts entertaining. C'mon Hap, "step up" and "make a show". :cheers:


lets just say I have a face for radio.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

furball said:


> I for one would love to see the two of you do a podcast. I actually have never heard Hap's voice, but it couldn't be worse than Canzano's. I have to admit, though I hate Canzero, I do like his blog and find it entertaining. Same with Hap. I may disagree with him on a lot of things, but I always find his posts entertaining. C'mon Hap, "step up" and "make a show". :cheers:



Oh I've heard Hap's voice. The other day he whispered in my ear he wanted me to get the crowd at a football game to chant "Canzano....Sucks!" PS- his breath stinks!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Oh I've heard Hap's voice. The other day he whispered in my ear he wanted me to get the crowd at a football game to chant "Canzano....Sucks!" PS- his breath stinks!


 :curse: :curse:







:angel:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

That's a terrible photoshop job. 

Eh, if he gets it, whooptie. I don't listen to the fan anyway (because I am the only one that matters, apparantly)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hoojacks said:


> That's a terrible photoshop job.


no, THIS is a terrible photoshop job.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> no, THIS is a terrible photoshop job.


I'm surprised more people don't have this as their avatar.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Has there EVER been an Oregonion columnist people here liked? I can't recall it. (George Pasero) I don't know what it is... columnist envy... or what... but in general... just about every Blazer fan I know has had a problem with them all. I can understand taking issues with views or columns... but dang... we don't know them personally any more than we know the Blazer players, and I for one am fine with that. 

The difference between Hap and Canzano (well... one) is that Canzano did his 4+ years in school studying journalism, did his time as an intern paying is dues, and worked his way up into the position he is in now. Kudos to him... it's the American way... but certainly Hap and we all can disagree with his opinions too. Columnists are easy targets... if he can get 50% to like what he is writing... he is probably doing a stellar job. There will be another 25% that hate everything he writes... probably the people that care the most of about the blazers... you know... the people that hang out here... =)

You have to take it for what it is worth... a perspective. Just one... and one that is biased with his particular leanings. BUT... he is a columnist... he is supposed to have a view, he isn't supposed to just report. I guess our job is to rip everything he says apart... and thus... maintain the balance of the force. =)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Has there EVER been an Oregonion columnist people here liked? I can't recall it. (George Pasero) I don't know what it is... columnist envy... or what... but in general... just about every Blazer fan I know has had a problem with them all. I can understand taking issues with views or columns... but dang... we don't know them personally any more than we know the Blazer players, and I for one am fine with that.
> 
> The difference between Hap and Canzano (well... one) is that Canzano did his 4+ years in school studying journalism, did his time as an intern paying is dues, and worked his way up into the position he is in now. Kudos to him... it's the American way... but certainly Hap and we all can disagree with his opinions too. Columnists are easy targets... if he can get 50% to like what he is writing... he is probably doing a stellar job. There will be another 25% that hate everything he writes... probably the people that care the most of about the blazers... you know... the people that hang out here... =)
> 
> You have to take it for what it is worth... a perspective. Just one... and one that is biased with his particular leanings. BUT... he is a columnist... he is supposed to have a view, he isn't supposed to just report. I guess our job is to rip everything he says apart... and thus... maintain the balance of the force. =)



well, if what canzano does is after 4 years of "learning", thats a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Has there EVER been an Oregonion columnist people here liked? I can't recall it. (George Pasero) I don't know what it is... columnist envy... or what... but in general... just about every Blazer fan I know has had a problem with them all. I can understand taking issues with views or columns... but dang... we don't know them personally any more than we know the Blazer players, and I for one am fine with that.
> 
> The difference between Hap and Canzano (well... one) is that Canzano did his 4+ years in school studying journalism, did his time as an intern paying is dues, and worked his way up into the position he is in now. Kudos to him... it's the American way... but certainly Hap and we all can disagree with his opinions too. Columnists are easy targets... if he can get 50% to like what he is writing... he is probably doing a stellar job. There will be another 25% that hate everything he writes... probably the people that care the most of about the blazers... you know... the people that hang out here... =)
> 
> You have to take it for what it is worth... a perspective. Just one... and one that is biased with his particular leanings. BUT... he is a columnist... he is supposed to have a view, he isn't supposed to just report. I guess our job is to rip everything he says apart... and thus... maintain the balance of the force. =)


Such a generous and kind assesment.

Sadly, its all for naught.

Some of those that despise Canzano don't do so because he is an overly opinionated hard edged columnist. It is because he is fast and lose with the facts, is a writer who covers sports, yet clearly doesn't love sports - certainly not pro basketball - and allows that ambivilance to corrupt his view, has little interest in putting in the hard work required to understand all that is relevant to what he is writing (example - his lack of comprehension of the CBA), and is an ambitious guy focused as his number one objective on creating "stories" that might earn him recognition or prizes (as opposed to illuminating readers).

Is he a good writer? He can be. But, of what use is "good" writing if you can't really trust the information? Ask Oprah.

Is he sometimes right? Sure. But, again, of what use is that, when you can't know whether he misunderstood something, guessed, or found a genuine nugget?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Paxil said:


> Has there EVER been an Oregonion columnist people here liked? I can't recall it. (George Pasero) I don't know what it is... columnist envy... or what... but in general... just about every Blazer fan I know has had a problem with them all. I can understand taking issues with views or columns... but dang... we don't know them personally any more than we know the Blazer players, and I for one am fine with that.
> 
> The difference between Hap and Canzano (well... one) is that Canzano did his 4+ years in school studying journalism, did his time as an intern paying is dues, and worked his way up into the position he is in now. Kudos to him... it's the American way... but certainly Hap and we all can disagree with his opinions too. Columnists are easy targets... if he can get 50% to like what he is writing... he is probably doing a stellar job. There will be another 25% that hate everything he writes... probably the people that care the most of about the blazers... you know... the people that hang out here... =)
> 
> You have to take it for what it is worth... a perspective. Just one... and one that is biased with his particular leanings. BUT... he is a columnist... he is supposed to have a view, he isn't supposed to just report. I guess our job is to rip everything he says apart... and thus... maintain the balance of the force. =)


Just wanted to add a note... Canzano never studied journalism in college. He actually got an English degree.
But he's certainly paid his dues, I'll give him that. It's a lot harder than most people think, being in the newspaper business.
Anyway, I agree that Canzano's view is just his perspective or whatever angle he feels will cause the most debate. Amid all the "negative" views he has, he has actually done a few good things that people tend to forget -- sharing the stories of Victoria Roberts (the 8-year-old who had aplastic anemia), Blazer Betty and "JT and his family."
I get the feeling sometimes that his critics are like his columns about the Blazers. Always emphasizing the negative parts, but never given credit when something good was done. Sort of ironic, but oh well.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Just wanted to add a note... Canzano never studied journalism in college. He actually got an English degree.


From where? 



> But he's certainly paid his dues, I'll give him that. It's a lot harder than most people think, being in the newspaper business.


Yep. Takes a toll on the liver, drinking all day.



> Amid all the "negative" views he has, he has actually done a few good things that people tend to forget -- sharing the stories of Victoria Roberts (the 8-year-old who had aplastic anemia), Blazer Betty and "JT and his family."


Those are fine things to write about, I suppose, but they have nothing whatsoever to do with the Blazers or even sports in general. If he wants to take Steve Duin's sob-story-of-the-day job, fine. Put him in the Living section and hire a real sports columnist. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

After meeting Canzano personally, he doesn't annoy me as much. Sure, he stirs the pot, but so does just about every other columnist out there. As much as a lot of people say they can't stand him, I'm sure you same people are reading his columns every morning.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> I tried to get schilly to go along with me and do a show.
> 
> but really, we have to "step up" and "make a show" of our own to be critical of him? Anyone else see the grand canyonesque hole in that criteria?
> 
> I guess since I can't run for president, I should not trash the president.


Why is it that you can be critical of Canzano, but I can't be critical of Barrett?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Why is it that you can be critical of Canzano, but I can't be critical of Barrett?


I'd suggest it's because you're holding MB up to standards that aren't applicable to him. He is not writing for an independant paper that isn't directly associated with a team. He is not a journalist in the purest sense. He does not have a journalism degree. He doesn't write for any publication. 

So to be over critical of him (or just your normal self), and try to hold him to standards that aren't fair to him, and also are really pointless to hold him too, is stupid and self serving of fans to do it.

Don't like how he writes more glowing reports? NO problem. Just realize *thats what he's supposed to do*.

he writes for the team, who pays his salary. YOu think Canzano (or Quick, or ANY writer) is going to bite the hands that feeds him? Would you write a scathing report about Nike? 

Um..no you wouldn't...because you're not that stupid.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'd suggest it's because you're holding MB up to standards that aren't applicable to him. He is not writing for an independant paper that isn't directly associated with a team. He is not a journalist in the purest sense. He does not have a journalism degree. He doesn't write for any publication.
> 
> *So to be over critical of him (or just your normal self), and try to hold him to standards that aren't fair to him, and also are really pointless to hold him too, is stupid and self serving of fans to do it.*
> 
> ...



That is just absolutely ridiculous. What standards are not fair to him or pointless to hold him to? If I see drivel I will call it drivel.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'd suggest it's because you're holding MB up to standards that aren't applicable to him. He is not writing for an independant paper that isn't directly associated with a team. He is not a journalist in the purest sense. He does not have a journalism degree. He doesn't write for any publication.
> 
> So to be over critical of him (or just your normal self), and try to hold him to standards that aren't fair to him, and also are really pointless to hold him too, is stupid and self serving of fans to do it.
> 
> ...


I'd write a scathing report about Nike. So?

Canzano is paid less to be a sports journalist and more to be a sports opinion-page writer. I think people sometimes confuse the two. He's not really reporting facts (as some certainly notice), he's really just formulating opinions. But the Oregonian wouldn't get rid of him. Why would they? On many boards there's a "Canzano sucks" thread just about once a week at least. This guy gets more publicity than a good writer ever would. The more of "Can you believe what crap Crapzano wrote?" the more people will read Oregonlive and the Oregonian to see what happened and viola..the vicious cycle of life is born!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> I'd write a scathing report about Nike. So?
> 
> Canzano is paid less to be a sports journalist and more to be a sports opinion-page writer. I think people sometimes confuse the two. He's not really reporting facts (as some certainly notice), he's really just formulating opinions. But the Oregonian wouldn't get rid of him. Why would they? On many boards there's a "Canzano sucks" thread just about once a week at least. This guy gets more publicity than a good writer ever would. The more of "Can you believe what crap Crapzano wrote?" the more people will read Oregonlive and the Oregonian to see what happened and viola..the vicious cycle of life is born!


BINGO! You hit the nail on the ugly bald head. Canzano isn't paid to be good. He isn't paid to be accurate. He isn't paid to present facts. He's paid to be controversial. Canzano isn't a journalist, he's Rona Barrett without the hair spray (or the hair). He's a rumor mongering muckraker. 

The whole reason he's still employed is his bosses at the Oregonian are operating under the premise that controversy sells more papers than truth and accuracy. This is one former customer that begs to differ. Canzano has blurred the line between fact, opinion and personal agenda too many times for my taste and I voted with my wallet. I no longer buy the Oregonian, and won't as long as Canzano still works there. Yes, he's paid to generate controversy. Yes, he's paid to have an opinion. But, when he constantly gets the "facts" he bases his opinions on wrong he losses all credibility. When his only sources are "an unnamed source close to the team", and he continually falls back on, "I know more than I can tell" and expects us to just take his word for it, his opinions ring hollow and his agenda becomes transparent. I refuse to support his lazy, cheap, demeaning brand of "jounalism". I don't mind a columnist with strong opinions, even opinions I disagree with. In fact, I prefer someone with strong opinions - as long as those opinions have some basis in verfiable facts.

Unfortunately, in these days of the internet, excerpts from Canzano's blog and column get picked up by other web sites and passed along as if they are fact. His negativity spreads like wildfire. In spite of all the positive moves the Blazers have made recently, they can't shed the Jailblazers image when Canzano's vitriol continues to spread like a virus. It's very unfortunate, but this hack has way to much influence in shaping the national media's opinion of our team, our players, our management and our town. His petty sniping makes us all look bad, and I don't like it.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> That is just absolutely ridiculous. What standards are not fair to him or pointless to hold him to? If I see drivel I will call it drivel.


if you see a 4 year old who's painting outside the lines, are you super critical?

not unless you have no heart..

wait, nm. forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> I'd write a scathing report about Nike. So?


are you currently employed by nike, where you are hired to write articles about the products nike sells, on their web site as a representative of nike?



> Canzano is paid less to be a sports journalist and more to be a sports opinion-page writer. I think people sometimes confuse the two. He's not really reporting facts (as some certainly notice), he's really just formulating opinions. But the Oregonian wouldn't get rid of him. Why would they? On many boards there's a "Canzano sucks" thread just about once a week at least. This guy gets more publicity than a good writer ever would. The more of "Can you believe what crap Crapzano wrote?" the more people will read Oregonlive and the Oregonian to see what happened and viola..the vicious cycle of life is born!


if his opinions were at least well informed, I doubt most would have issues with him.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Was an "important announcement" ever made? If so, what was it?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought I heard a replay of a clip where they announced that Canzano was the new host, and then Big Suuk(sp?) made a joke about people driving off bridges, then Canzono announced that Ropp got the job. I didn't hear that live... but there was a clip I was trying to listen to while talking on the cell phone and driving...


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Paxil said:


> I thought I heard a replay of a clip where they announced that Canzano was the new host, and then Big Suuk(sp?) made a joke about people driving off bridges, then Canzono announced that Ropp got the job. I didn't hear that live... but there was a clip I was trying to listen to while talking on the cell phone and driving...


Thanks


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

barfo said:


> From where?
> 
> barfo


Not sure where Canzano went to college. He was actually a guest speaker for one of my journalism classes in college. He's a good guy when you meet him. It's just that his perception is from what he writes, which is usually the unpopular opinion.

Don't like him? Just don't read him is simple enough.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Not sure where Canzano went to college. He was actually a guest speaker for one of my journalism classes in college. He's a good guy when you meet him. It's just that his perception is from what he writes, which is usually the unpopular opinion.
> 
> Don't like him? Just don't read him is simple enough.


IIRC he went to Fresno State and I think he was a wide reciever in college.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> IIRC he went to Fresno State and I think he was a wide reciever in college.


I'm really refraining from taking a huge cheap shot at him. Him going to fresno explains a lot though. Not exactly a city worth..um..visiting. I can't imagine living there (or better yet, I don't want to). 

Might as well say "I grew up in the Tri-Cities".


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Hap said:


> I'm really refraining from taking a huge cheap shot at him. Him going to fresno explains a lot though. Not exactly a city worth..um..visiting. I can't imagine living there (or better yet, I don't want to).
> 
> Might as well say "I grew up in the Tri-Cities".


I was right with ya in refraining from the cheap shot!! As you said, can't imagine living there!


----------

